# 7-week fry (pic heavy)



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

My first fry will be seven weeks old tomorrow! They are out of import stock, and the parents had what I felt was good form overall. I am hoping to show some of these as a new breeder at the IBC show in Indiana in October.

I took some photos of whichever ones I could get in focus. I think they are gorgeous, of course (though I do see some show faults on some and am sure there are other faults I am not experienced enough to spot).

Can you give me your impressions overall? I realize it is difficult at this age and with just photos, but do those of you with experience with showing think that I might be able to get some showable bettas from this batch? I took all these pictures with no flash, if it makes a difference.

Best,
Deanna


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I know nothing about show standards but they are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much, Peachii! I think so too, but I am sure I am biased. I can spend a ridiculous amount of time each day simply staring at them in their tank.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I think they're great! If you do show, I'm sure there are a few in there that you can!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely STUNNING! If a girl goes missing and ends up in my sorority...


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

They are so adorable!! Are you expecting them to be plakats? (I have no idea what 7 week old fry are supposed to look like). They are dragons, right? Absolutely adorable!! Good luck with them at the show!!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, they are gold and silver dragon halfmoon plakats.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I LOVE them! You did a great job on your first spawn!!

As far as standards.. they aren't there yet.. you will need to get them to practice flaring each day to spread their fins. Here is a vid by a friend that can help with that  

Can't wait to get some from you!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Color is good and they look on track to be nice fish. Still young.. but got some good stuff in the branching and long outside rays.They need some more size and to get flaring. Congratulate yourself.... you are doing great.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I can't help with the show standards question because I have no clue when it comes to that. But I think they are very cute. ^_^ & I would name one of the gold ones Goldie Haun lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG they're gorgeous!!


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you all! I have updated pictures of the spawn at pinterest.com/deannahoak. Some of them are already spoken for, but the rest will be available for shipping in the next week or two.


----------

